# Sa-friggen-sweet machine!



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbsup: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-Airless-Fine-Finish-Paint-Sprayer-Hub-M4910-21/202019771 :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I believe mtmtnman has that very machine. He'll probably chime in soon. . .


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I will have to watch this thread. I'm in the market for a sprayer. After reading some of the reviews it seems like the biggest complaint is getting parts. Having to order filters would be a pain. Also it only comes with a 25 ft hose instaed of 50. And it does not have a wand extension. That might be the killer for me as I have allot of 9-11 ft ceiling I do.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is what Ive been using for about 3 yrs and its a beast, it will just about spray just about anything. Plus all the parts are right off the shelf at lowes.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_295429-4869...l=1&currentURL=?Ntt=paint+sprayers&facetInfo=


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

this was the 1 i was leaning toward buying.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-ProX7-Airless-Paint-Sprayer-261815/100638441?N=5yc1vZarv5Z5kn


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> this was the 1 i was leaning toward buying.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-ProX7-Airless-Paint-Sprayer-261815/100638441?N=5yc1vZarv5Z5kn


 
That's the one I've had for years. Never a problem. Nice machine.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

What tips have you guys been using. I used to run an airless years ago but unfortunately my memory sucks


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

I have had the Graco pro-x9 for years without a bit of trouble. I clean well after each use and keep the filters clean and it works every time!! It is not quite what the commercial Gracos are, but I only use it a dozen times a year or so. 
I use the .015 tip for most work and .011 occasionally.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> What tips have you guys been using. I used to run an airless years ago but unfortunately my memory sucks


 
Looked at the sprayer when I was just in the shop, low & behold, no tip!
I usually just tell the boys at the paint store to throw whatever tip they recommend in the bag.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Bought this rig a few weeks ago and just did a three bedroom apt with it today, second job I've used it on and it paid for itself on the first,no problems and I absolutley love it.

http://www.graco.com/us/en/products/contractor/390-pc.html
:thumbsup:


----------



## Coonz LPM (Sep 16, 2015)

I have that Milwaukee sprayer. Works like a beast. best part is that you can stack up to 3 five gallon buckets on it. Too bad they don't sell them anymore....


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

*I second the GRACO*

I also have the GRACO Machine from Lowes. It is perfect. It always does a good job it is very consistent. Parts and pieces are always available. Clean up is easy. Make sure you clean everything including the tips. very well. NEVER EVER run oil based anything through these.


----------

